# which ICD-9 code to choose



## vdyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, wanted to get some input, please.  Regarding seizures, we have a few of us using the code 780.39 and then a few of us are using 345.90.  When the MD only writes seizures on the note, which is the proper code to use?  These codes are both suggestive of seizures, although 345.90 states recurrent seizures.  Your expertise is appreciated!  Thank you!


----------



## revell (Jan 19, 2009)

I use 780.39 in my office - Deanna


----------



## dmaec (Jan 20, 2009)

unless they specifically state a type of seisure - I stick with 780.39.  when they're more specific, I'm more specific   often, I'll ask them to clarify exactly what they mean, what type...   BUT, again - if no clarification or specificity is available - 780.39 is what it gets...


----------



## Savanna@1998 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Icd-9*

To use anything other than 780.39 the physician would need to identify a specific type of seizure. The ICD-9 guidelines is helpful if you need authorative backing.


----------



## vdyer (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks very much!


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 22, 2009)

If I have documentation that reads "seizure disorder", I use 345.90 

If note only states "seizures", I go with 780.39


----------



## Kimberley (Jun 22, 2009)

*Refractory seizures*

So refractory seizures would get a diagnosis of 345.90


----------



## blonde01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kimberley said:


> So refractory seizures would get a diagnosis of 345.90



No.  If it the seizure disorder is unspecified but is stated to be refractory then I would use 345.91.

   345.91    Unspecified epilepsy with intractable epilepsy  


        pharmacoresistant (pharmacologically resistant)  

        poorly controlled  

*refractory (medically) * 

        treatment resistant


----------

